# HELP!!! My clam is going crazy



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I noticed that he moved a little which I didn't think was a big deal. I get home tonight and the little guy moved the rock, it fell into the side of my tank. I was able to move the rock off the glass and out of the way but now hes just hanging there on his side. He keeps opening and closeing every few minutes. Could this be him getting into a better position? I need some help on what to do thanks guys


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think your right. What hes tring to do is move. Clams have a foot that holds them down to a rock. When they dont like it no more they will try and move. But it is not going crazy.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah I guess he is moving but to where lol the tank is full of rock and not much room to move around. I did move the rock so he could reposition, I hope that helps him.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bump The clam moved from his spot to the sand. He left I guess his foot behind, is that normal? He looks to be doing ok but the foot is now being eaten by the fish and looks like a bunch of white strings. gonna google this one lol.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

To me it sounds like hes falling apart. Clams will look alright right until they start to take the spiral down. once that hapens theres nothing that can be done. My crocea clam is alays moving but he has never left anything behind.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a goner. I didn't want to tell you that in your first postbut I knew it wasn't going to make it. The byssal gland is now separated from the clam, bad sign. Also check for it's filters, gills, floating around somewhere. I'm wondering if it was being pestered and eaten alive by pyramid snails. Something definitely bothered the clam into submission.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn I just checked everything and the water is ok so I have no idea what made him move. I am having some back luck with this tank I lost 1 of the anemones and the other is looking pretty bad. The one in the rock looks great though. Any reason why those are doing well?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I wish I could help I lost 7 Claim so far. I love them so I keep trying. I just lost another one this week that I have had for about 3 months. I thought this one was going to make it, but it did exacticly the same thing yours did. the next day he was eaten.

Good luck 

I hope you have better luck them me

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I'd stop killing innocent animals after the second attempt.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the help mike!!


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well the clam is doing well today. When I dropped something infront of the tank today he close up and is acting normal. Its been about 40 hours since he moved. Is this normal before they die?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

it sounds like it is fine to me.

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it may be one of those wait and see things. We have had our maxima clam for over a year and no problems with him. With the exception of him moving every once in a while.


And i would really stop trying to keep clams if you are having trouble with them. They are delicate species.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

good news hes alive and looking the same as b4. I still am wondering what he left behind.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That is really good news. That is not the norm at all. Along the feet the clams have these little sticky tendon like deals that the hook into the rock work. I'm wondering if it left a ball of them behind. It is ok to cut them with a razor balde so long as you do not cut the foot itself.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah the white thing he left did have alot of strings hanging from it, maybe thats what it was. Anyways I am happy


----------

